# Internet Radio



## vipersnake (13. Juni 2002)

Hallo ihr krassen Typen, ich hab da mal ne frage ich such nen programm das eigenständig läuft womit ich mir nen eigenes i-radio netz aufbauen kann! Also ich suche nen progg womit ich sowas betreiben kann! Cu euer fett krasser typ vipersnake. 

PS: Das iss nur nen projeckt für meine schule und ne wette mit nem freund ob ich das schaffe! 

Also danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Wolf of Doom (13. Juni 2002)

HI


http://www.radiosites.de/senden_by_lionradio.shtml
UND 

http://www.Winamp.com

hm... mehr fällt mir auf die schnell nicht ein 
am besten suchst du nochmal bei google.de da hab ich schon mal ein tut rum schwirren gesehn

cya

wolf


----------



## vipersnake (14. Juni 2002)

Gibts auch noch anderre software? ThX für antworten u. Links!


----------

